# Long 610 w/ power adjust wheels



## Midniteoyl (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys, looking at a Long 610 and the current owner has the wheels set out to 88" both front and rear. It was his grandfathers tractor and he has never adjusted the wheels and feels that it has been so long, that they prolly will be very hard to adjust now, if at all. As I need to get this tractor on a trailer, I need to move the wheels in as far as they will go. So, question is, has anybody here ever adjusted these before and can tell me how/give pointers, and, does anybody have the manual to this tractor?

Thanks, Jim..


----------

